# Chilly



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I tried reading on my iPad 2 this morning, but discovered that, in my slightly chilly apartment, the aluminum and glass device was quite cold in my hands. I gave up because it wasn't comfortable to hold. One more advantage for Kindle, if you ask me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Put a silcone jacket on it.

Advantage gone.  

Mike


----------



## BrentKnowles (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah my iPad has had a cover on it since day one. I don't even remember what it feels like without that on...


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It does get a bit chilly sometimes.  But I like the feel of plastic/glass in my hand a lot more than plastic or silicone so I'm fine with it.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I often use the iPad with a bluetooth keyboard, and it fits very snugly into the top part with no cover, so I would have to take the cover off to use it. There are other reasons to prefer my K3 for reading, it's light and I can hold it with one hand. The iPad is for different things.


----------



## loujack30 (Feb 12, 2012)

Some times I have the same feel.


----------

